# Christmas markets



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm thinking about going to either Lille or Brugge Christmas markets. I think on a previous coach trip that one had an aire close to it. Can anyone shed any light on this for me. Actually, I'm sure that someone can, just who. Also is the Bath Christmas market worth a visit with a stop at the marina campsite. Cheers.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Grumpyob,

If you go to Brugge, there is an aire, just on the ringroad, also look at camping Memling, was there last year, only a short bus ride in to town, very easy and no road noise


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Christmas markets in wheels and tyres :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Snow chains at the ready :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*brugge*

If going to Brugge, Memling is the better option imho

No11 Bus costs €1.50 into town, Same back or get a return ticket. We got a cab and they only charged us €6

TM


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

went to bath christmas market last year very busy on a week day would not want to go on the weekend really enjoyed it would go again stoped at the marina for a couple of nights clean but basic toilet block nothing special but good for bath shoping park and ride oposite site i think its worth doing.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Grumpy , look at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=search the world is your lobster :wink:

tony


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: brugge*



teemyob said:


> If going to Brugge, Memling is the better option imho
> 
> No11 Bus costs €1.50 into town, Same back or get a return ticket. We got a cab and they only charged us €6
> 
> TM


If you park by the rail station there is a free bus into town.



> The cheapest and largest car park is next to the railway station: the € 2.50 charge per day includes a bus transfer with De Lijn to the city centre. These buses leave every three minutes.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't want to be a damp squid but Brugge was a real disappointment to us, not been to any others when we went there and still not impressed, now been to others and really seen the difference. 

We have been to Lille and there was an aire but itinerants had taken it over so nowhere to park nearby, we ended up 6 miles away on a Decathlon car park. 

There is one at Tornai and there is a spot by the river that MH's have taken to parking in, we stayed one night but didn't know the market was there until the next day. Looked a good size and an nice indoor market hall for Christmas things and crafty bits. 

Mandy


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Same here Mandy I was very disappointed in Brugge Christmas Market, having been to the one in Cologne there was a vast difference and found things very expensive.
Stay out of the main streets for coffee or meals, the back streets are a lot cheaper,  
Margaret


----------



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

Cheers all. Didn't realise the original post was going into wheels and tyres until I read it afterwards. Not sure how it went there anyway but at least you found it. Plenty here to think about anyway.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

I was thinking about doing Ostend and Ypres this year, anybody have any experience of these

http://www.christmasmarkets.com/Belgium.html


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> I was thinking about doing Ostend and Ypres this year, anybody have any experience of these
> 
> http://www.christmasmarkets.com/Belgium.html


Ostend is quite small and right in the centre of town around an Ice Rink - well it was when we went a couple of years ago.

Didn't know about the Ypres one.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Stanner said:


> MeFeinMcCabe said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about doing Ostend and Ypres this year, anybody have any experience of these
> ...


We're going over for 6 days at the beginning of December and as well as a look at some favourite shops in Luxembourg and Trier we are going to try and see the markets in Monschau, Valkenburg, Ostend and (now we know of it) Ypres, as that will make a nice stop before a 12-noon Dunkerque ferry back.

The round trip should be about 650 miles according to Autoroute so just about right in 6 days and easily done on one tank of diesel from Luxembourg.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The aire in brugge is 10 mins WALK into town across the river.
Its 15eu a night including electric. Its extra for water and WC chuck out.

The man who patrols the place (its got 24 hrs cctv) is very nice. Just dont critisize his country or he might get upset (as someone on here found out). 


camping Memlin over the road will probally be closed this time of year
Phill


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, :lol: this bloke got stroppy with me parking 2 metres away from my neighbouring van, told me to park between the lines, after scraping 4" of snow away with his boot he showed me the line. :lol:

tony


----------

